# immigrant or visitor visa



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

My Cambodian wife has expressed a desire to go to Canada for quite some time now , we are well into completing the neccessary forms and have accumulated most required documentation etc . 

Now she is talking about what if she does not like it/cannot settle with the strange life etc , it would have been a waste of all the time and money . we can qualify far easier for her to just visit at much lower cost and save a lot more work .

My question , if we go with the visitor visa , take all of the aquired immigrant paperwork with us , do you think it would be easy to get her a PR card ?

Thank you for any and all advice , the government site is not the easiest to understand and know you have it right .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oddball said:


> My Cambodian wife has expressed a desire to go to Canada for quite some time now , we are well into completing the neccessary forms and have accumulated most required documentation etc .
> 
> Now she is talking about what if she does not like it/cannot settle with the strange life etc , it would have been a waste of all the time and money . we can qualify far easier for her to just visit at much lower cost and save a lot more work .
> 
> ...


I'm assuming your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 and you plan, based on your wife's decision, to make an inland application for a PR visa.
If this is so, my understanding is that your wife will gain the same status as you as long as she is on the same application.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*immigration*



Auld Yin said:


> I'm assuming your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 and you plan, based on your wife's decision, to make an inland application for a PR visa.
> If this is so, my understanding is that your wife will gain the same status as you as long as she is on the same application.


 Sorry , I forgot to mention that I am a permanent resident of Canada currently in Cambodia and returning end of February , she will be on her own application .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

oddball said:


> Sorry , I forgot to mention that I am a permanent resident of Canada currently in Cambodia and returning end of February , she will be on her own application .


If your wife accompanies you upon your return she can apply at POE for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit). Just make sure you have sufficient evidence of your marriage including translations if necessary.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*immigration .*



Auld Yin said:


> If your wife accompanies you upon your return she can apply at POE for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit). Just make sure you have sufficient evidence of your marriage including translations if necessary.


 Thank you very much for your advise , never saw that in immigration pages , will check into that .


----------

